# Plow for telehandler



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

I recently purchased a telehandler primarily because I thought it was a great deal, but I also know that we'll get plenty of use out of it. I've did a search about plowing with them with mostly positive remarks. The details, it's a 2009 New Holland LM5060. It weighs in just over 16,000 lbs, has a 120 hp motor, 8800 lb max lift, and tops out at 23 mph. I have an 8' wide bucket that holds about 2 yards struck capacity. I'm weighing a blade vs. pusher. I would prefer an angling blade of some sort as the angling capability is really beneficial for the plowing we do. A daniels wing plow w/pusher kit or metal pless hyd. wing plow would be great for what we do, however, will a blade exert too much side to side force for the boom? What size piece should I be looking for? Will this machine push as well as a loader or backhoe in the same weight class? I'm going to be looking for used in the short term as new is a little more than my budget for now but would like some input as to what I should be on the lookout for. I know I don't want anything with a rubber edge so that limits what I'll come across but we'll see what happen. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a buddy that runs a 10' arctic on his I'm sure it would handle a bigger one though


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Think JD used to run a 12 or a 14 foot pusher on his, I don't think I've ever seen one windrow snow


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Good pushing machine not so good wind rowing all the weight is on back.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations on your new acquisition and you can definitely install a hydraulic wing plow on a telehandler. The boom is plenty strong to handle these kinds of plows. Have a client in CT that's runs a few on his JCB's and loves them. We have many units sold in the Ontario market. I would suggest for that size telehandler a Metal Pless PlowMaxx 1036-16HD. 10 foot moldboard with 36 inch wings. Thumbs Up


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We had an operator who liked the visability of the pusher with the boom extended out. Needless to say he sent his wife in the office to pick up his last check after he hit a manhole cover. You should be fine if you don't have any boneheads running it.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I run a 14' pusher on a VR90B. Heavier but about the same hp as yours. It works great, although the lack of a cab sucks. I have never had it bog down.

I would go with a pusher. You can move and stack a lot of snow. You can also use the boom extension to push banks back if they aren't frozen, and do so onto mud.

Do not run it with the boom extended, as you will likely bend it. (And it doesn't work as well)

It will be better than a backhoe since you have 4 wheel steering. Not sure about a loader, but the loader would be more rugged.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Neige;2024339 said:


> Congratulations on your new acquisition and you can definitely install a hydraulic wing plow on a telehandler. The boom is plenty strong to handle these kinds of plows. Have a client in CT that's runs a few on his JCB's and loves them. We have many units sold in the Ontario market. I would suggest for that size telehandler a Metal Pless PlowMaxx 1036-16HD. 10 foot moldboard with 36 inch wings. Thumbs Up


I have never met this guy, but from reading post from others who he has helped, you can pretty much take anything he tells you and run with it. Seems to be VERY knowledgeable and willing to help.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We have ran 12 ft pusher on our John Deere for close to 10 years I wouldn't hesitate to put an angle blade on it. Never heard of someone bending a boom on a telehandler but I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

pieperlc;2023779 said:


> I recently purchased a telehandler primarily because I thought it was a great deal, but I also know that we'll get plenty of use out of it. I've did a search about plowing with them with mostly positive remarks. The details, it's a 2009 New Holland LM5060. It weighs in just over 16,000 lbs, has a 120 hp motor, 8800 lb max lift, and tops out at 23 mph. I have an 8' wide bucket that holds about 2 yards struck capacity. I'm weighing a blade vs. pusher. I would prefer an angling blade of some sort as the angling capability is really beneficial for the plowing we do. A daniels wing plow w/pusher kit or metal pless hyd. wing plow would be great for what we do, however, will a blade exert too much side to side force for the boom? What size piece should I be looking for? Will this machine push as well as a loader or backhoe in the same weight class? I'm going to be looking for used in the short term as new is a little more than my budget for now but would like some input as to what I should be on the lookout for. I know I don't want anything with a rubber edge so that limits what I'll come across but we'll see what happen. Thanks for any suggestions.


We run 2 jcb's. One with a 10 ft kage and one with a 10 ft boss box plow. For our application we would use nothing else.


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

We run a JCB 541-70 with a Boss 12' pusher, and a Manitou 840-115 with a 12' Optimus. Both work awesome!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

We run 14ft box on a telehandler works great


----------

